# The day we stopped playin' games



## DarthTerror (8. Februar 2009)

Wie es der Titel schon erraten lässt, habe ich zusammen mit meinen Kollegen das "konsumieren von elektronischen Videospielen" aufgegeben, und wir hatten beschlossen, all unsere Games *NICHT* zu verkaufen (Wir wollten nicht einen Profit daraus ziehen, sondern einfach das Problem stur aus dem Weg schaffen). Wir haben unseren 'Genozid' an den Spielen vollzogen und auch die Cam laufen lassen, das Video anschliessend zusammengeschnitten, mit Musik hinterlegt und veröffentlicht. (das mag nun einfach klingen, aber glaubt mir, dieses Video zu schneiden war eine harte Prozedur ;P)

Wir haben das Video auf Vimeo gesetzt, da uns Youtube die Musik wegschneiden lässt -> und genau hier kommt ihr ins Spiel: wir haben uns schon ausgemalt wie das 'gespame' sein wird, doch da Vimeo viel kultivierter ist als Youtube (und auch nicht so bekannt) werden diese Kommentare ausbleiben.

Nun nimmt es mich wunder, wie sieht ihr die Situation? (Ihr müsst wissen, es ist schon ein wenig dramatischer dargestellt als es war x])

Würde mich freuen wenn einfach ein paar schreiben würden, was ihr davon hält und eventuell sogar schnell Stellung nehmen zu der Technik (Kamera, Bild, Ton etz) des Videos, da wir in naher Zukunft sowieso ein mehr oder weniger "professionelles" Video machen müssen =)

Vimeo - The day we stopped playin' games


----------



## Lisutari (8. Februar 2009)

Werbung - Reported


----------



## Kangrim (8. Februar 2009)

Es tut mir im Herzen weh sowas zu sehen aber naja. Find ich toll von euch das ihr euch mal einfach so dazu überwinden konntet. Ist zwar verschwendung aber mein Problem soll es nicht sein.^^
Das Video hat super qualität und die Musik ist auch nicht sonderlich schlecht.
Ich finds irgendwie gut.^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (8. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Werbung - Reported



oO


----------



## chopi (8. Februar 2009)

Ich hätte sie verkauft,Geld ist immer gut,aber eure Entscheidung.
Ich finds witzig *g*


----------



## Huntermoon (8. Februar 2009)

krank...
alein der sachwert, ihr hab ech zuviel geld...

P.s.: Wer Kulturgüter verbrennt, verbrennt auch Menschen...


----------



## Elda (8. Februar 2009)

Krank alter xD


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2009)

"Geld zum Fenster hinausgeworfen" bekommt hier ne tolle bedeutung *g*
...
Aber naja wenn ihr zuviel geld habt... ich finds einfach nur total bescheuert o_O


----------



## Hirsi325 (8. Februar 2009)

Jetzt sagt mal... Wieviel Alk war im Spiel?? xDD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG


----------



## DarthTerror (8. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> krank...
> alein der sachwert, ihr hab ech zuviel geld...
> 
> P.s.: Wer Kulturgüter verbrennt, verbrennt auch Menschen...



Ja diese Sache mit dem Wert der zerstörten 'Gutes'. Man kann es eben aus beiden Sichtweisen betrachten; klar wir könnten die Spiele verkaufen, jedoch stellt sich die Frage ob das Sinnvoll ist. Oke betrachten wirs mal so: Gamen ist Sinnfrei (Sinnlos). Wir bemerken dass, und finden es auch so, und wir wollen somit niemandem den selben "Fehler" machen lassen wie wir. Oder man(n) kanns auch so sehen, dass wir der Spieleindustrie auch keinen Gefallen tun wollen (oke ich geb's zu, diese 2 Gründe sind sowas von idiologisch, und nicht wirklich Stich und Hiebfeste Argumente)

Also wenn ihr den Grund nicht sieht, philosophiert mal ein paar Sekunden darüber, und vielleicht versteht ihr unsere, als Aussenstehenden 'kranke' Sichtweise x)


----------



## Huntermoon (8. Februar 2009)

DarthTerror schrieb:


> [...] Oder man(n) kanns auch so sehen, dass wir der Spieleindustrie auch keinen Gefallen tun wollen [...]


äh, hättet ihr die verkauft, hätte die spiele industrie die spiele nicht neu produziern müssen

(is so wie : ich ZERSTÖRE mein auto, damit die autoindustrie keine neien baut...)


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2009)

Spiele/Gamen ist Unterhaltung, und wenn du meinst das ist sinnlos 
=>
Fernsehen, Radio etc. alles sinnlos theoretisch...
Und das verkaufen wäre nicht sinnlos, ihr hättet zumindest einen Bruchteil des Geldes was ihr investiert habt wiederbekommen.


----------



## neo1986 (8. Februar 2009)

Ihr habt se doch netmehr alle die guten spiele. Was wollt ihr jetzt mit dem Viedeo erreichen?


----------



## Rubin (8. Februar 2009)

Bald werdet ihr das Reallife kennenlernen und sehen das es teuer ist. Dann werdet ihr es bereuhen das ihr die Spiele nicht verkauft habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarthTerror (8. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> äh, hättet ihr die verkauft, hätte die spiele industrie die spiele nicht neu produziern müssen
> 
> (is so wie : ich ZERSTÖRE mein auto, damit die autoindustrie keine neien baut...)



nicht ganz, ich seh das anders: ein Junge geht auf Ebay, kauft sich Farcry 2, er spiel es, wird ein klischee-Gamer. Er kauft sich CoD5, usw... er kauft sich nen neuen PC, er kauft sich neue Spiele. Spieleindustrie?


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Februar 2009)

DarthTerror schrieb:


> nicht ganz, ich seh das anders: ein Junge geht auf Ebay, kauft sich Farcry 2, er spiel es, wird ein klischee-Gamer. Er kauft sich CoD5, usw... er kauft sich nen neuen PC, er kauft sich neue Spiele. Spieleindustrie?


i lol'd

gut, demnächst verbrenn ich die modelleisenbahn vom vadder.
wenn  ich sie verkaufe kaufts vll einer, wird ein klischeesammler, kauft sich neue wägen, neue strecken, etc.
danach verbrenne ich alle dvd's. 
wenn ich sie verkaufe kaufts vll einer, wird ein kranker sammlersuchti, kauft sich alle dvd's, ne leinwand, damit er die filme so groß wie möglich sehen kann.

jetzt ma im ernst, im endeffekt habt ihr nichts erreicht ausser geldverschwendung, aber wenn ihr meint, ihr konntet mit diesem schritt euch selbst UND anderen helfen...^^


----------



## neo1986 (8. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> i lol'd
> 
> gut, demnächst verbrenn ich die modelleisenbahn vom vadder.
> wenn  ich sie verkaufe kaufts vll einer, wird ein klischeesammler, kauft sich neue wägen, neue strecken, etc.
> ...




Doch sie haben ein Trauervideo gemacht für solche gamer wie ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarthTerror (8. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> i lol'd
> 
> gut, demnächst verbrenn ich die modelleisenbahn vom vadder.
> wenn  ich sie verkaufe kaufts vll einer, wird ein klischeesammler, kauft sich neue wägen, neue strecken, etc.
> ...



du schweiffst aber extrem ab xD und ja es ist nicht so das gleiche, ich mein wird man vom modelleisenbahn spielen abhängig? ich hoffs mal nein. Wird man vom games abhängig: Hell yeah >.< nicht?

ist so wie wenn man sagt: 

ich nehm drogen, ich werd abhängig. Ich kauf viele drogen. ich hör auf. ich verkauf die drogen jemandem anders, problem gelöst, und ich hab sogar noch geld bekommen
ich ess kartoffeln. ich werd süchtig. Ich kauf nen sack kartoffeln. ich hab sie nicht mer gern. ich verkauf sie, und hab wieder geld


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Februar 2009)

DarthTerror schrieb:


> du schweiffst aber extrem ab xD und ja es ist nicht so das gleiche, ich mein wird man vom modelleisenbahn spielen abhängig? ich hoffs mal nein. Wird man vom games abhängig: Hell yeah >.< nicht?


türlich kann man davon abhängig werden oO


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2009)

DarthTerror schrieb:


> du schweiffst aber extrem ab xD und ja es ist nicht so das gleiche, ich mein wird man vom modelleisenbahn spielen abhängig? ich hoffs mal nein. Wird man vom games abhängig: Hell yeah >.< nicht?


Man kann davon süchtig werden, theoretisch kann man von ALLEN süchtig werden, auch wenn es für die meisten sachen keine direkten beweise gibt.


----------



## Kangrim (8. Februar 2009)

<---- Anime/Manga süchtig und hab kein prob damit.^^


----------



## DarthTerror (8. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Man kann davon süchtig werden, theoretisch kann man von ALLEN süchtig werden, auch wenn es für die meisten sachen keine direkten beweise gibt.



man vergleiche das risiko, die relative wahrscheinlichkeit des "süchtigwerdens". die dimensionen, die dimensionen


----------



## Dracun (8. Februar 2009)

ihr seid krank ..definitv...video is zwar nett gemacht aber...das ganze geld wat da drinne steckt...also bitte .,.naja jedem dat seine....

Aja und egal was ihr nehmt, nehmt die hälfte^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Februar 2009)

DarthTerror schrieb:


> man vergleiche das risiko, die relative wahrscheinlichkeit des "süchtigwerdens". die dimensionen, die dimensionen



Es gibt da keinen Unterschied in den "Dimensionen"...
Am besten ihr sperrt euch in einen kalten, dunklen und vorallendingen leeren Raum... dann solltet ihr "sicher" sein vor allem was Sinnlos ist und Süchtig machen kann... natürlich aber auch ohne essen und trinken... beides macht SEHR SCHNELL süchtig... und ist eh sinnlos...


----------



## Huntermoon (8. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> [...]natürlich aber auch ohne essen und trinken... beides macht SEHR SCHNELL süchtig... und ist eh sinnlos...


ja, schaff keinen tag ohne mindestenz 2l Wasser...


----------



## DarthTerror (8. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Es gibt da keinen Unterschied in den "Dimensionen"...
> Am besten ihr sperrt euch in einen kalten, dunklen und vorallendingen leeren Raum... dann solltet ihr "sicher" sein vor allem was Sinnlos ist und Süchtig machen kann... natürlich aber auch ohne essen und trinken... beides macht SEHR SCHNELL süchtig... und ist eh sinnlos...




typisch foren, es wird immer mit den skurilsten argumenten um sich geworfen^^

das hat eigentlich gar nix mehr mit dem zerstören der games zu tun =P

wir wollen ja nicht alles bhööööhhseee aus dem weg räumen, dass uns süchtig machen kann, nur ist eine Computersucht, respektive eine Gamesucht für das soziale umfeld schädlicher als eine wasser / brotsucht.


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2009)

DarthTerror schrieb:


> wir wollen ja nicht alles bhööööhhseee aus dem weg räumen, dass uns süchtig machen kann, nur ist eine Computersucht, respektive eine Gamesucht für das soziale umfeld schädlicher als eine wasser / brotsucht.


Das sagt wer...?
Und ein Großer Anteil (~92%) ist nicht Süchtig und glaub mir:
mit diesen Video da wirst du NICHTS, ich wiederhole mich, NICHTS verändern können, ihr habt damit nur euer Geld zerstört mehr nicht.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Februar 2009)

Ist es eben nicht... Fresssucht ist genauso schädlich für das soziale Umfeld wie ALLE anderen Süchte... Du solltest dich vielleicht ERST informieren bevor du groß so eine Aktion aufziehst... 
Es ist nicht einfach ein "Wir tun nur etwas gutes" sondern lediglich "Was uns nicht passt wird verbrannt"... ihr tut damit niemanden etwas gutes, noch bringt ihr damit irgendwas zum rollen... ihr zeigt nur wie ignorant, aggressiv und blauäugig ihr seid und das der Mensch immernoch lieber zerstört als sich damit auseinander zu setzen, dabei ist es egal ob es Spiele, Bücher oder Menschen sind...


----------



## RaptoxX89 (8. Februar 2009)

Leute
Ich hab mich extra wegen diesem Post hier angemeldet.
(Ich bin übrigens auch einer der "Übeltäter")

Natürlich haben wir auch darüber nachgedacht, zu verkaufen.
Jedoch wollten wir die ganze -gamephase- SYMBOLISCH beenden.
Also brauchte es hierfür etwas spezielles, was wäre schon dabei, wenn wir einfach nur die Games verkauft hätten?

Und die Argumentation wegen "armen Kindern helfen" klar wäre das eine gute Sache. Aber ich denke kaum, dass jemand, der seine Spiele verkauft die Einnahmen für wohltätige Zwecke spenden würde... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja jedenfalls sollte man aus meiner Sicht das Ganze aus verschiedenen Blickwinkeln betrachten.

Steht jedem frei, seine Meinung zu sagen


----------



## neo1986 (8. Februar 2009)

DarthTerror schrieb:


> typisch foren, es wird immer mit den skurilsten argumenten um sich geworfen^^
> 
> das hat eigentlich gar nix mehr mit dem zerstören der games zu tun =P
> 
> wir wollen ja nicht alles bhööööhhseee aus dem weg räumen, dass uns süchtig machen kann, nur ist eine Computersucht, respektive eine Gamesucht für das soziale umfeld schädlicher als eine wasser / brotsucht.


Naja du bist hier in einem Gamer forum wie sollen wir auf dein Amoklauf gegen deine spiele reagieren? "Super gemacht"? Um ne gute reaktion auf dein Video zu bekommen solltest du vielleich in ein Anti Gamer Forum gehen.


----------



## DarthTerror (8. Februar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Naja du bist hier in einem Gamer forum wie sollen wir auf dein Amoklauf gegen deine spiele reagieren? "Super gemacht"? Um ne gute reaktion auf dein Video zu bekommen solltest du vielleich in ein Anti Gamer Forum gehen.



oke, muss sagen dein argument überzeugt mich sogar ein wenig^^ nicht nur ein wenig, es stimmt eigentlich sogar. Doch das ist ja nicht unbedingt unser Ziel, wir wollen ja nicht möglichst viele positive rückmeldungen bekommen. Unser Video soll *halt* auf eine sehr provokative Weise, jedoch sollte es Symbolisch sein, mitteilen, was wir uns überlegt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



guckt mal so:

wenn wir einfach die games verkaufen, steigt die chance immens, das wir uns irgendwann mal wieder spiele zulegen. doch mit so einer aktion, (für uns als sozusagen EX-gamers ist sowas ja schlimmer als für "normale"^^) werden wir es uns entweder 2mal überlegen wieder einzisteigen, oder schon garnicht erst auf die idee kommen.

(ich bin da wohl der schlimmste fall, ich habe mit wow aufgehört, und meine RL-kollegen spielen noch, und wow prägt einem halt zu einem stückweit schon, auch wenn ich es nicht so ausgiebig gespielt habe wie viele andere spieler hier)

also soll es auch symbolisch für uns bleiben, denn so ein "erlebniss" vergisst man nicht sooo schnell wieder, doch wenn man die games verkauft, das ist doch nix spezielles, nicht?

/edit: *halt* gibts bei euch nicht xD


----------



## Syane (8. Februar 2009)

Krass ^^  MIr gefiel die stelle wo ihr sie abgeschossen habt ganz gut ^^


----------



## Lillyan (8. Februar 2009)

Ich hoffe ihr habt die Spiele zumindest mit eurem erarbeiteten Geld gekauft.... wenn eure Eltern es euch gekauft haben würde ich euch nen kräftigen Tritt in den Allerwertesten geben :>


----------



## DarthTerror (8. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Krass ^^  MIr gefiel die stelle wo ihr sie abgeschossen habt ganz gut ^^



danke =)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (8. Februar 2009)

2 mal CSS 100&#8364;
1mal HL² 50&#8364; 
1. sind das keine aktuellen Zahlen, kann auch nen aaaalten crapPC meines Vater für damals 1000 DM zerstören - steht ehh nur verstaubt rum...
2. CSS 50&#8364;? oO
3. Sind die meisten Games welche, die man sich runterladen kann, solang man den CDKey hat ... (bsp: WoW, CSS, HL², BF produkte)

naja, nicht mein Bier


----------



## Tabuno (8. Februar 2009)

Jep, die Games können nicht so teuer gewesen sein.


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Februar 2009)

Mein Herz hat trotzdem ein wenig geblutet, wen habt ihr was beweisen wollen? Bzw. was macht ihr jetzt in eurer Freizeit? ;p
Ich werd jetzt eine gepflegte Runde BF2 spielen!

Ich hätte ja lieber Zeit und Geld verschwendet um diese Kinderspielzeug-Gewehre zu zerstören.. Wobei nein, ich häts verkauft! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (8. Februar 2009)

Ich muss sagen ich bin wohl hier der einzige Philosoph.

Nunja, ich verstehe deine Absichten voll und ganz und hoffe das du was vernünftiges vorhast, wie zum Beispiel herauszufinden wie man reich wird...Jezz wo du Zeit hast?

Kein Witz, reich zu sein kann man lernen, man muss nur wissen wo man das lernt.

Ich finds toll das ihr jezz das endlich hinter euch habt. 
Mit der Menge Freizeit die ihr zwangsläufig gewonnen habt die ihr für Spiele "verschwendet" habt, stehen euch jezz viele Türen offen. Was wollt ihr jezz machen? 
Akademie oda sowas? Nen Club gründen? Lernen wie man mit Aktien handelt?
Oderwollt ihr vllt "mehr" erfahren als die Presse und die Regierung uns weissmachen will.

Wenn ihr letzteres wollt könnt ihr mich anfragen^^hab da ne Interessante Seite gefunden^^


----------



## Zorkal (8. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen ich bin wohl hier der einzige Philosoph.
> 
> Nunja, ich verstehe deine Absichten voll und ganz und hoffe das du was vernünftiges vorhast, wie zum Beispiel herauszufinden wie man reich wird...Jezz wo du Zeit hast?
> 
> ...


Ja,du bist schon ein großer Philosoph.


----------



## Skatero (8. Februar 2009)

Also das ist irgendwie schwachsinn.
Ihr hättet sie ja auch verkaufen können(billig) oder verschenken und damit jemandem der vielleicht nicht so viel Geld zur Verfügung hat schenken.
Und es ist Umweltverschmutzung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Video ist eigentlich gut gemacht.
Und WoW kann man gut ohne Disc spielen. Ich glaube eure Festplatte solltet ihr auch schrotten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarthTerror (8. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen ich bin wohl hier der einzige Philosoph.
> 
> Nunja, ich verstehe deine Absichten voll und ganz und hoffe das du was vernünftiges vorhast, wie zum Beispiel herauszufinden wie man reich wird...Jezz wo du Zeit hast?
> 
> ...



Wenn du ein wenig aufmerksamer wärst, hättest du auch gemerkt, das das video selbst übertrieben war. Erstens waren die Preise wohl auch nicht sehr realistisch, das waren mehr die Originalpreise, 2tens waren wir nicht Hardcorezocker, wir haben auch nicht plötzlich Freizeit. Es hat uns einfach gestört, dass diese Spiele überhaupt noch in unseren Regalen rumgegammelt haben, obwohl wir die sowieso nicht mehr installiert haben. Die ganze Aktion war zwar spontan, aber keinenfalls eine "Notlösung". Es wurde einfach langsam Zeit, den "crap" zu entsorgen, und wir haben uns für die "Variante: Gesellschaftskritisch" entschieden. Wenn du das nun verstehst, wär ich dir dankbar, denn ich hab nicht soviel Zeit um hier jedem zu erklähren, wie falsch er doch mit seiner Argumentation sei und warum wir es jetzt so durchgezogen haben.

und PS: das mit dem Philosophen, das bezweifle ich.


----------



## Zonalar (8. Februar 2009)

Dann bewere ich dich so: dumme Aktion, buuu, Geld aus dem Fenster geschmissen, du hast doch eh keine ahnung vom Rl.

Wer das Ignore zeichen finden kann, bitte wenden^^Danke


----------



## DarthTerror (8. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Also das ist irgendwie schwachsinn.
> Ihr hättet sie ja auch verkaufen können(billig) oder verschenken und damit jemandem der vielleicht nicht so viel Geld zur Verfügung hat schenken.
> Und es ist Umweltverschmutzung
> 
> ...



ja aber nochmal:

wir *WOLLTEN* es nicht verkaufen, aus Grund X

es ist *SYMBOLISCH* gemeint, klar kann man WoW ohne Disc spielen, man kriegt ja den ganzen Client gratis und legal von der Seite, soll ich meine Gamecards verbrennen? xD

aber trozdem, gratuliere, wir haben am meisten angenommen, das Leute an der Echtheit, der Korrektheit des Videos zweifeln werden, wie das so oft passiert (FAKE!!!!! 111elf und so)

aber NEIN, es ist alles echt und wie spielen auch nicht (mehr)^^


----------



## Skatero (8. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Dann bewere ich dich so: dumme Aktion, buuu, Geld aus dem Fenster geschmissen, du hast doch eh keine ahnung vom Rl.
> 
> Wer das Ignore zeichen finden kann, bitte wenden^^Danke


-> Profil ansehen -> Profiloptionen (rechts) -> Mitglied ignorieren
Das wolltest du doch wissen oder?


----------



## DarthTerror (8. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Dann bewere ich dich so: dumme Aktion, buuu, Geld aus dem Fenster geschmissen, du hast doch eh keine ahnung vom Rl.
> 
> Wer das Ignore zeichen finden kann, bitte wenden^^Danke



nein bitte nicht, ich will ja immer versuchen, möglichst sachlich, sagen wir mal "für das soziale Umfeld tragbar" zu schreiben, doch irgendwie komm ich an meine Grenzen.

-> Das sind immer die Schlimmsten der Schlimmen, die mit dem RL argumentieren. Denn das sind am meisten die Leute die wenn man sie drauf anspricht mal ne Runde lügen, wie geil sie doch seien und wie geil ihre Freundin doch ist, doch der Clou ist: indem man ihnen schon im Voraus die Option mit dem RL wegnimmt, sind die dann still wie nix ô.O Also wenn ich dir sowieso nicht abkaufe, wie toll du doch seist, wie ein geiles RL du doch hast. Ej, solange ich dich nicht wirklich im RL gesehen habe, glaub ich dir kein Wort, weil du sowieso meistens nur ein kleines Würstchen bist, das sich hinter dem PC aufbäumt und umsich wirft

Tut mir ja leid, das ist der standart Diss schlechthin, das mit dem Würstchen und den PC, aber wenn du zuerst gross sagst du wärst ein Philosoph, dann so eine  unqualifizierte Bemerkung kommt, hast du alles verspielt. Tut mir leid für dich.


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Februar 2009)

Also hattet ihr nichtmal einen wirklichen Grund? Ihr habt das lediglich aus langeweile gemacht und wolltet das dann "Gesellschaftskritisch"-dramatisiert zum Ausdruck bringen? Also jetzt ist die Aktion wirklich nurnoch dumm..
Das ist ja als würd ich meine ganze CD-Sammlung verbrennen weil ich die Musik eh nurnoch Digital benutze/Verwalte und die CDs selber extremst selten benutze. Das ganze dann auch noch öffentlich machen und unter falschem Vorwand vor die sowieso unwissende Gesellschaft stellen ist einfach nurnoch dämlich. oO

Ich hoffe das ihr das ganze Zeug wirklich selber bezahlt habt.


----------



## Zonalar (8. Februar 2009)

Da hats wer kapiert^^ Nunja, ich dachte ich kann hie rnen Plauderstündchen mit euch halten...allerdings werde ich wohl völlig missverstanden und wohl auch noch psychisch zutotegetextet.
Macht mir echt keinen Spass hier, ich werd diesen Thread einfach komplett ignorieren, um beider Seiten willen. 
Gute nach ihr Banausen

Edit: Bei meinem Wutschreiben vopn deinem Vorletzdem Post hab ich den letzen von dir wohl übergangen.
Ich will hier ja eig. nicht dicke luft machen oder einen Auf Gangsta und so weita tun. Nein, ich will mich legidlich mit euch unterhalten und halt mitmachen und mitreden.
Bin ja selbst erst 16 und mache mir halt so meine Gedanken apropos Philosophie und Finanzen... versteh mich nicht falsch, ich wollte hiuer niemanden dizzen oder so, und wenn das jemand so sah, dann entschuldige ich mich.
Ich  bin halt dafür das der Verstand mehr bringt als Schläge (egal welcher Art und Form).


----------



## DarthTerror (8. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Da hats wer kapiert^^ Nunja, ich dachte ich kann hie rnen Plauderstündchen mit euch halten...allerdings werde ich wohl völlig missverstanden und wohl auch noch psychisch zutotegetextet.
> Macht mir echt keinen Spass hier, ich werd diesen Thread einfach komplett ignorieren, um beider Seiten willen.
> Gute nach ihr Banausen



Oke, Oke. Naja, man fühlt sich schnell mal angegriffen mit deiner Schreibweise, und darum hab ich mich auch so wehement verteidigt.

Egal nun, *back2topic*, der Psychologisch-Philosophische Teil ist nun durchgekaut


----------



## Zonalar (8. Februar 2009)

Also ich find den Video.Clip sehr gut geschnitten und die Lieder passen gut zusammen. Du hast unnötiges rausgeschnitten und nur das wichtige dringelassen. Infos dazu abgegeben wie das Spiel hiess und wie teuer es war (wobei die Preise ein wenig zu hochgegriffen sind).

Bei mir bekommt der Film 5 Sterne, fürn Amateur-Video^^Oder machst du das öfters?


----------



## DarthTerror (8. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Also ich find den Video.Clip sehr gut geschnitten und die Lieder passen gut zusammen. Du hast unnötiges rausgeschnitten und nur das wichtige dringelassen. Infos dazu abgegeben wie das Spiel hiess und wie teuer es war (wobei die Preise ein wenig zu hochgegriffen sind).
> 
> Bei mir bekommt der Film 5 Sterne, fürn Amateur-Video^^Oder machst du das öfters?



also wir haben das video ja gemacht =) und muss sagen, es war so hart x) wir hatten alle sammt hunger und der kebab war noch so weit entfernt, doch danach gabs ne Pizza vom Kurier, das war der perfekte abschluss des Tages. Und eigentlich ist es ein Amateur-Video, bis auf das Programm (Sony Vegas). Wir müssen ja bald sowieso ein Video drehen, auch mit verschiedenen Effekten etz (ein Pseudo-Mafia-Film solls werden), und wir haben schon oft drüber diskutiert und und Gedanken gemacht, wie wir das Video machen werden. Und im selben Zug ist mir meine WoW Gamecard abgelaufen, wass ich als sehr ärgerlich empfand, da es Sonntagnachmittag war =S Erster Gedanke: Logisch, neue kaufen. 2ter Gedanke: Hejj halt mal, hör doch grad ganz auf. Mkay klingt gar nicht so schlecht, ein wenig überlegt, drüber geschlafen und am Montag gleich kundgetan, und mein Gedanke hat irgendwie Wurzeln gefasst -> am selben Tag noch wurde es beschlossen, und am Freitag drauf (es wurde zu Samstag) haben wir das Video gemacht. Also wars nicht aus Langeweile, aus Witz oder sonstwas gemacht.

Vielleicht hilft euch das, das ganze ein wenig zu verstehen.

Bis auf den Aspekt "Verkaufen - Nicht Verkaufen", das bleibt jedem selbst überlassen wie man dazu steht, aber wo wären wir, wenn alle die selbe Meinung hätten. =P

lg shyv


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Februar 2009)

Zum Video: Ich hätte es besser geschnitten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur Thematik: Idioten. ^^

EDIT: Ich bin der Meinung, dass ein Wort ('Idioten') hier besser hin passt, als Euch mit meiner, für mich schon selbst zu hohen, Intelligenz zu beeindrucken und Euch zusätzlich bis aufs Unterhöschen zu Flamen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wurde ja eh schon genug gesagt.


----------



## Tikume (9. Februar 2009)

Und Teil 2 zeigt dann wie der ganze Müll wieder aufgesammelt und vernünftig entsorgt wird?

Teil 3 dann wie ihr nach 2 Monaten wieder neue Spiele kauft?


----------



## ZAM (9. Februar 2009)

Ist ja schön, das Ihr selbst keinen Bock mehr habt und auf die Weise mit dem Spielen schluss macht, das Video tut an einigen Stellen sogar weh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*ABER* lese ich hier den Versuch die eigene "Überzeugung" auf andere zwanghaft zu übertragen, ist der Thread zu. Diskussion darüber ist der sofortige Freitod des Threads. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (9. Februar 2009)

Ich finds lustig. So dumm muss man erstmal sein und ich meine das jetzt nicht unbedingt negativ.


----------



## Night falls (9. Februar 2009)

> Und Teil 2 zeigt dann wie der ganze Müll wieder aufgesammelt und vernünftig entsorgt wird?



qft


----------



## Elda (9. Februar 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> 2 mal CSS 100€
> 1mal HL² 50€
> 1. sind das keine aktuellen Zahlen, kann auch nen aaaalten crapPC meines Vater für damals 1000 DM zerstören - steht ehh nur verstaubt rum...
> 2. CSS 50€? oO
> ...


Wer sagt das die Zahlen Aktuell sind? Es ist lediglich die Summe die sie ausgegeben haben.
Denken dann Posten!


----------



## -Therion- (9. Februar 2009)

Und was macht ihr jetzt mit euer neu gewonnenen Freizeit?


----------



## bkeleanor (9. Februar 2009)

*Beitrag von ZAM entfernt bis die Ausdrucksweise Netiquettengerechter ist*

so schlimm war das doch nicht :-)

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass man wegen einer plötzlichen unlust am spielen nicht gleich alle seine Spiele zerdeppern muss/soll. Muss aber jeder selber Wissen und ich wünsch ihnen viel Spass wenn sie nächste woche wieder bock auf WoW, Far Cry 2 oder GTA 4 haben.


----------



## ZAM (9. Februar 2009)

Ich würde bei einer Spiel-Unlust oder einem totalen Bruch die Spiele oder Film-DVDs/BlueRays trotzdem nicht zerstören. Die Verpackungen sehen einfach zu gut aus im Regal - was soll da sonst hin? Bücher? *g*


----------



## Qonix (9. Februar 2009)

Schöner Schritt. Ich hab mich auch von WoW getrennt und mir haben schon viele gesagt ich sei ein neuer Mensch. Aber deswegen alles zerstören finde ich etwas übertrieben.


----------



## Terrorsatan (9. Februar 2009)

Also ich spiele, um mich zu unterhalten.
Klar ist sowas sinnlos, sonst würds ja keinen Spaß machen.

Klar kann man sich von sowas trennen, aber ich würds nicht machen... sonst würd ich ja noch gut in der Schule werden mit all der Freizeit ^^


----------



## Tikume (9. Februar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> was soll da sonst hin? Bücher? *g*



Die passen da doch gut hin. Mein persönlicher Nachteil bei Büchern ist allerdings, dass ich selten eines zweimal lese.


----------



## Naarg (9. Februar 2009)

es klingt vielleicht aus dem Mund eines 18 Jährigen lächerlich, aber ich hoffe, ihr habts danach aufgeräumt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (9. Februar 2009)

Das ist wie wenn man ein 200er und ein 50er verbrennt, nur das es hier lustiger ist und die sachen anders aussehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (9. Februar 2009)

DarthTerror schrieb:


> oke, muss sagen dein argument überzeugt mich sogar ein wenig^^ nicht nur ein wenig, es stimmt eigentlich sogar. Doch das ist ja nicht unbedingt unser Ziel, wir wollen ja nicht möglichst viele positive rückmeldungen bekommen. Unser Video soll *halt* auf eine sehr provokative Weise, jedoch sollte es Symbolisch sein, mitteilen, was wir uns überlegt haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja aber positive rückmeldungen über deinen "Amoklauf" wirste hier nicht bekommen. Poste das video am besten mal in einem "Anti Gamer" Forum und sehen wir mal den unteschied zu hier is bestimmt interressant. Naja ich gug mir das video jetzt nochmal ganz an gestern konnt ich das einfach net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Wünsch dir viel spaß mit deinem RL


----------



## Kontinuum (9. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Werbung - Reported



Du hast auch nichts besseres zu tun oder? Ganz abgesehen davon, dass die Mods hier keine Hilfsscheriffs brauchen. Wie diese Renter, die dauernd am Fenster stehen und auf die Straße glotzen, um jede kleine Unrechtmäßigkeit der Polizei zu melden... *kopfschüttel*

oT: Ich finds amüsant  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnabbel (9. Februar 2009)

Ich versteh gar nicht wieso jetzt hier so n Wirbel um die paar Spiele gemacht wird!!??
Menschen neigen nun mal eben dazu, sich in solcher Weise von Dingen "zu verabschieden"
Wenn ein Alkohliker das trinken aufgibt, und den guten Jim Beam in den Abfluß gibt,
oder ein frischer Nichtraucher seine letzte Packung Zigaretten wegwirft, würde hier niemand sagen:,, Ohhhhh Gott, wieso hast du es nicht verkauft?".
Nein, da würden wahrscheinlich 80% hier dazu gratulieren.
Und wenn dann noch jemand sagt, das ihm bei den Anblick das Herz schmerzt.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nunja, jedem das seine....
Aber, super Video  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße
Jessy


----------



## RaptoxX89 (9. Februar 2009)

Schnabbel schrieb:


> Ich versteh gar nicht wieso jetzt hier so n Wirbel um die paar Spiele gemacht wird!!??
> Menschen neigen nun mal eben dazu, sich in solcher Weise von Dingen "zu verabschieden"
> Wenn ein Alkohliker das trinken aufgibt, und den guten Jim Beam in den Abfluß gibt,
> oder ein frischer Nichtraucher seine letzte Packung Zigaretten wegwirft, würde hier niemand sagen:,, Ohhhhh Gott, wieso hast du es nicht verkauft?".
> ...




Thx  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ach ja und die Preise für die Spiele sollten eigentlich nicht im Vordergrund stehen  -->  Die Zahlen sind mit .- angegeben, was leider etwas undeutlich ist, denn es ist nicht €, sonder Sfr. ^^


----------



## DarthTerror (9. Februar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Naja aber positive rückmeldungen über deinen "Amoklauf" wirste hier nicht bekommen. Poste das video am besten mal in einem "Anti Gamer" Forum und sehen wir mal den unteschied zu hier is bestimmt interressant. Naja ich gug mir das video jetzt nochmal ganz an gestern konnt ich das einfach net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja RL wird da nicht soviel "mehr" dazu kommen ;P (Wie gesagt, wir waren nicht die Hardcorezocker^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) aber danke, wünsch dir auch noch viel Spass in deinenem weiteren Leben :]


----------



## Tabuno (9. Februar 2009)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Du hast auch nichts besseres zu tun oder? Ganz abgesehen davon, dass die Mods hier keine Hilfsscheriffs brauchen. Wie diese Renter, die dauernd am Fenster stehen und auf die Straße glotzen, um jede kleine Unrechtmäßigkeit der Polizei zu melden... *kopfschüttel*


Ich muss sie verteidigen... Wozu ist der Melde Button da und außerdem kann ich die Vorsicht verstehen, schon so viele Phisinglinks wurden hier gepostet etc.


----------



## DarthTerror (9. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ich muss sie verteidigen... Wozu ist der Melde Button da und außerdem kann ich die Vorsicht verstehen, schon so viele Phisinglinks wurden hier gepostet etc.



trozdem, es wirkt halt auf den ersten blick schon eher abweisend, wenn der 2te post einfach "Werbung - reportet" heisst, ich mein wenn ich so ein thread aufmach und das lese, dann is er schneller zu als ich runterscrollen kann^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (9. Februar 2009)

Ich sehe gerade, dass ihr eh net viel Ahnung hattet...

Wer Company of Heroes als "Some crap games" abstempelt hats net begriffen

von daher wars vllt ganz gut, dass ihr net mehr spielt


----------



## dalai (9. Februar 2009)

Einerseits ist es schon witzig, wenn mal diese Games zerstört werden, vorallem bei den Wow's, das würde ich auch gerne machen (wenn ich meine Wow-Spiele nicht schon lange verkauft hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Andererseits finde ich es schade ums Geld, ich habe z.b. viele Pc-Games, meine Ps2 mit 2 Controllern und etwa 25 Spiele für viel Geld auf Ebay verkauft, vom Geld habe ich mir eine Xbox360 gekauft, da ich manche spiele immer noch spielen will, und hatte schlussendlich noch Geld übrig. 

Das passt zu unserer momentanen gesellschaft, masslos und auch verschwenderisch Konsumieren, und gleich zeitig etwas für die Umwelt tun wollen. Schade das ihr nicht noch ein Video gemacht habt wie ihr aufräumt,  oder wenn ihr nicht aufgeräumt habt ein video in dem ihr von der Polizei eine Busse für umweltverschmutzung bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (9. Februar 2009)

Ich hoffe ihr habt danach auch den Wald aufgeräumt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Februar 2009)

DarthTerror schrieb:


> Wie es der Titel schon erraten lässt, habe ich zusammen mit meinen Kollegen das "konsumieren von elektronischen Videospielen" aufgegeben, und wir hatten beschlossen, all unsere Games *NICHT* zu verkaufen (Wir wollten nicht einen Profit daraus ziehen, sondern einfach das Problem stur aus dem Weg schaffen). Wir haben unseren 'Genozid' an den Spielen vollzogen und auch die Cam laufen lassen, das Video anschliessend zusammengeschnitten, mit Musik hinterlegt und veröffentlicht. (das mag nun einfach klingen, aber glaubt mir, dieses Video zu schneiden war eine harte Prozedur ;P)
> 
> Wir haben das Video auf Vimeo gesetzt, da uns Youtube die Musik wegschneiden lässt -> und genau hier kommt ihr ins Spiel: wir haben uns schon ausgemalt wie das 'gespame' sein wird, doch da Vimeo viel kultivierter ist als Youtube (und auch nicht so bekannt) werden diese Kommentare ausbleiben.
> 
> ...


Das Vid und so sind an sich gut ABER ich habe das dringende verlangen dir an die gurgel zu gehn weil du so schöne spiele kaputt haust (persönliche Meinung iwie nicht wirklich böse gemeint) ich meine ich habe ALLe Spiele die ich JE gespielt habe irgendwie archiviert um irgendwann mal sagen zu können....


Scheiße hab ich viel Zeit verschwendet aber es hat sauviel spaß gemacht


----------



## DarthTerror (9. Februar 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Das Vid und so sind an sich gut ABER ich habe das dringende verlangen dir an die gurgel zu gehn weil du so schöne spiele kaputt haust (persönliche Meinung iwie nicht wirklich böse gemeint) ich meine ich habe ALLe Spiele die ich JE gespielt habe irgendwie archiviert um irgendwann mal sagen zu können....
> 
> 
> Scheiße hab ich viel Zeit verschwendet aber es hat sauviel spaß gemacht



Also mal erstens als allgemeine Klarstellung: JA, wir haben den Müll so entsorgt, wie jeder anständige Bürger Plastikmüll entsorgt. Wir haben das ganze Areal von Splittern gesäubert, dieses verrostete Eisen haben wir vollständig gesäubert, und alles wieder so hingerichtet, wie wir es angetroffen haben, denn wir sind definitiv NICHT solche Leute, die den Müll liegen lassen. Das einzige ist eventuell das bisschen Rauch, das entstanden ist.

Und nun zu dem Thema mit den schönen Spielen: Das komische ist, zuerst bei der Idee, hatten wir eine Art "Trennungsschmerz" verspührt, wie ihr jetzt auch uns vorwirft. Sprich, wir hatten erbarmen mit den neuen, wertvollen Spielen, die momentan und auch später sicher noch einen Wert haben werden. Doch nach einer Woche nach dem 'Todesurteil' der Spiele, haben wir wie... die Ehrfurcht verlohren von den Spielen. Ich mein, für mich war halt WoW, für die anderen Farcry 2 oder GTA4 schon halt nicht nur ein Spiel, man hat auch mit einer gewissen Hingabe das Spiel gespielt. Doch als wir die Spiele auseinander genommen haben (das war eine Woche danach), haben wir diese Wertschätzung auf ein minimum gebracht. Also wir hatten nicht irgendwie Hemmungen, mit einer Machete auf das fast neue Farcry 2 zu hauen. Doch wir haben uns genau vorgestellt, wie das für die Zuschauer sein wird. Jeder der schonmal ein "Smash my PS3" Video auf Youtube gesehen hat, kennt diesen Moment, indem man sich nur fragt: "Damnd, wieso zur Hölle tut der das?". Und wie wir sehen, genau das ist bei euch passiert. 
Obs wirklich daran lag, das wir halt schon alles durchdiskutiert hatten, und unser "Gehirn" schon seit einer Woche 'gegen' die Spiele eingestellt war, dass wir keine Probleme damit hatten (Aus der Moral eines Gamers)? Kann sein.


----------



## Zez (9. Februar 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Scheiße hab ich viel Zeit verschwendet aber es hat sauviel spaß gemacht


Schwachsinn, oder denkst du nach einem OneNightStand auch "Fuck habe ich meine Zeit verschwendet..."

Also bitte, Spass != Zeitverschwendung ...

...


----------



## Falathrim (9. Februar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Die passen da doch gut hin. Mein persönlicher Nachteil bei Büchern ist allerdings, dass ich selten eines zweimal lese.


Oh ja...ich kenn das...wenn ich pleite bin, muss ich mich dann immer überwinden mein halbes Bücherregal zu lesen...weil ich es immer schaffe den Rückgabetermin bei der Bücherei zu verplanen und deshalb zahlen muss, weshalb ich wieder pleite bin...schrecklich *g*


----------



## Minastirit (10. Februar 2009)

wenn dummheit eine grenze hat sollte es zumindest bei euch soweit sein ..
ust pures geld verbrennen sinnvoller da hast wenigstens warm ..


----------



## DarthTerror (10. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wenn dummheit eine grenze hat sollte es zumindest bei euch soweit sein ..
> ust pures geld verbrennen sinnvoller da hast wenigstens warm ..



wirklich, wenn du dir nix überlegen willst, dann halt doch einfach deine. klaR? sorry, aber unqualifizierte Kommentare krieg ich auch anderswo noch genügend, also bist du gänzlich nicht erwünscht.


----------



## Minastirit (10. Februar 2009)

was überlegen? was es für einen sinn macht sachen zu zerstören? ..
ps3 kaufen kaput machen etc ..

und du bist hier der obermacker oder was? postest dein video und jedes negative comment flamst du?
gz


----------



## DarthTerror (10. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> was überlegen? was es für einen sinn macht sachen zu zerstören? ..
> ps3 kaufen kaput machen etc ..
> 
> und du bist hier der obermacker oder was? postest dein video und jedes negative comment flamst du?
> gz



ach komm, denkst du es bringt überhaupt *IRGENDWAS* wenn ich versuche mit dir zu diskutieren? Nein, wie du vielleicht gemerkt hast, habe ich es aufgegeben, und nun pls das schöne stfu wort^^


----------



## Qonix (10. Februar 2009)

Ach ja, mir ist noch etwas zu dem Thema eingefallen.

Wenn ich jetzt euer Alter nach dem Video schätzen müsste, könnte ich wetten das keiner von euch auch nur einen Finger gerührt hat um das Geld für diese Games zu verdienen sondern es einfach mit den schönen wöchentlichen Einnahmen die man von der Eltern bekommt, bezahlt habt.


----------



## Razyl (10. Februar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ich sehe gerade, dass ihr eh net viel Ahnung hattet...
> 
> Wer Company of Heroes als "Some crap games" abstempelt hats net begriffen
> 
> von daher wars vllt ganz gut, dass ihr net mehr spielt


Company of Heroes?
Das war Star Wars empire at war und selbst das ist ein gutes Strategiespiel wo mir grad auffällt...
Ihr habt wohl nur Shooter gezockt/WoW - naja gut, kein wunder das ihr dann Star Wars Empire at War Als "Crap game" abstempelt - genauso wieviele Amerikaner einige Strategietitel ablehnen.


----------



## Huntermoon (10. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> [...]und du bist hier der obermacker oder was? postest dein video und jedes negative comment flamst du?
> gz






DarthTerror schrieb:


> [...]und nun pls das schöne stfu wort


lol  pwnd...


----------



## ZAM (10. Februar 2009)

Ich schätze mal Lisutari hatte mit dem Report-Hinweis zu Beginn des Threads leider die wahrheitsgemäße Eingebung, das der Thread recht Schnell zum gegenseitigen Ankeifen / Denunzieren genutzt wird - darum ist er jetzt auch zu. :-)


----------

